# ph ?



## blondlebanese (Jul 27, 2015)

when I feed my plants does the water solution ph have to match the medium ph?  if I go strictly with coco coir and perilite ph 5.8.  will I have to use ph reducer always?  ph of my water is 6.5.  can flora nova gro and bloom be used in a organic gro?  I'm trying to clear up some confusion I have.  I'm growing in a mixture of coco coir and soil (black gold).  the ph reading is 6.5 but I know the ph of coco coir is 5.8.  I'm using gen. hydro. flora nova gro/bloom.  which I think are synthetic nutes.  which have probably killed the microbs in the soil.  so, what ph should my feeding water be?


----------



## zem (Jul 27, 2015)

tricky, i would say since microbes are dead, you're practically more like a soilless grower so ph 5.8 is right. i would like to hear another opinion on that though. those ferts are not organic. it does sound like you have things mixed up a little bit, only need a few pointers :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2015)

No, the nutrient solution does not have to match the pH of the medium.  But you do have to pH the nutrient solution to where it needs to be, always.  I believe that a mixture of coco and soil should be treated like soil as far as pH goes, so probably somewhere around 6.3 to 6.8.  Most people do not test the pH of the medium--just the water going on the plants and the runoff.  You are correct that GH Flora Nova is not organic.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jul 27, 2015)

why do you look at runoff ph?


----------

